# Help...boost problems(Kinda long)



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi there guys!

I hope you can help me with my GtiR swap into my B13(formerlyGA16De).
I tried searching but all I get is different topics and I can’t seem to pin out the right problem and solution.

First let me tell you what I got.
I have a GtiR SR20DET swapped in a B13. I got the GtiR as a front clip so everything is as is, all that I needed was a engine mount and the axles/driveshafts of a Sr20DE.I am using the stock DET ECU(hopefully it is the stock DET ECU, I will explain why I say this later)

Problem:

My car pulls hard but when it reaches 4,500rpm the boost starts to die off suddenly with a sputter. (The wires are okay, cap, and distributor. I am using a 4G63T (EVO III) fuel pump, converted to fit the car, at stock boost. I have used the stock NGK plugs, NGK platinum plugs and cross referenced Denso Iridium plugs)

-could there be a boost leak or something? I checked everything and it seems fine.


However, I decided to disconnect my TMIC and just plug my air filter to the TB, so it would be like I am running NA. when doing this the car pulls fine all through out the rpm band.

Could it be that the ECU I have is from a SR20DE and not a DET? But the stock Sr20De ECU can still run a turboed engine, right? I am kind of new to this stuff so please bear with me. One other thing is that the car does seem to go rich at idle since I kinda smell unburnt gas, I thought the injectors had a leak but there’s none. 

Everything is stock besides a crush bent 3 inch exhaust system all the way, downpipe all the way to muffler....

Thanx,
DAXX


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

daxx said:


> *
> Could it be that the ECU I have is from a SR20DE and not a DET? But the stock Sr20De ECU can still run a turboed engine, right? I am kind of new to this stuff so please bear with me.
> *


You can run one with the DET but not very well... If it is a DE ECU then that's your problem...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks,

I was able to get the part number of the GTIR ECU so I will go ahead and check the ECU I have. 

DAXX


----------



## W10DET2020 (Sep 1, 2002)

You can run SR20DE ECU with a SR20DET engine all day long this is my setup.

Stock ECU
Apex Turbo Timer
Apex SAFC

But the problem you will have is...........the GTi-R 444cc/min injectors our of the low resistance "peak and hold" type and require an ECU with one computer "injector driver" per injector, in which the SR20DE ECU does not have also they are low resistance injectors while the SR20DE injector are high resistance injectors "saturated" so a low resistance injected ECU should not be used with high resistance "saturated" injectors and vice versa.
I believe in time you could fry the ECU because the GTi-R injectors require about 4 times the amperage to fire the injectors then the stock "saturated" type injector.


----------

